# New mottled bredas



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Picked up 6 new bredas, 4 female and 2 male from Dutch Connection Farm, who I got my 4 black ones from. . I will let the males grow out and keep the 2 best then rehome the other 7

2 hens










2 pullets and 2 cockerals










2 hens. I love both their coloring














































Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love their colors!!!If I lived closer,I'd be putting an order in...LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Once I get recertification for npip I can ship eggs and chickens

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are beautiful chickens! How old are those?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 2 hens are almost a year old. Th 4 babies are 2.5 months old

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 2 older hens




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

(That water was clean 6 minutes before I put the 2 hens in there.. they scratched the food and dirt in the water bowl grrr)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

